# Censorship in the name of allah



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

University of Maryland cancels ?American Sniper? after Muslim students complain | Fox News

Guess we better start making the ********* happy


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Sarge, the politically correct term is "Towel Heads." Thanks.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The only comments I could make would get me thrown off this board faster than it would take light to travel across the room.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and they wonder why nobody likes them other than most of the terrorist ore of the same faith, I say play the damn movie anyway. Freaking striped azz ape, pansy funnel necked c#$ junkies.
sorry if offended anyone .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> Sarge, the politically correct term is "Towel Heads." Thanks.


M80 ball will turn those "towels" into "rags".


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> M80 ball will turn those "towels" into "rags".


671 gr MK211 slap round will turn those rags into maxipads


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too bad they will never be sent back. The sad part is that the film shows indigenous Muslims working with, protecting US service men as well as the murdering jihadists so the film is more balanced than the protesters. Who is the evil extremists here? The religion of peace shines again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

But it is ok to offend any Christian group in any way you want . This is what Liberals in our education system have brought us to. They can't hide they are responsible .


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> Sarge, the politically correct term is "Towel Heads." Thanks.


I prefer mooselimbs.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Stupid, stupid, STUPID!!! Why do we bow down to certain groups at the expense of the others? I need to see this movie. I've read the book and thought it was an interesting piece of modern history. Did they call the books and movies based on Hathcock racist and anti-Vietnamese? It's the same story in a different setting...


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Because of the pize brain at 1600 PAAVE


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The public "education" system is FUBAR'ed (R meaning Repair).


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When the end comes and what is left of the humane race is standing in what is left of civilization, and they ask themselves "where did all this go wrong?" They need look no further then this and other decisions like it to get the answer. These people sell our country out at every turn. They don't like what we watch here in the states they can go back to thier pathetic exsistance in their own war torn countries and rott in hell. And they can take the fools at the U of M with them.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I dont think any of the ones left standing will be wondering why more like good riddance lets try not to do that again.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CourtSwagger said:


> Sarge, the politically correct term is "Towel Heads." Thanks.


Actually, the cloth used more closely resembles a little sheet.

So, to be most accurate, the correct term would be "little sheet heads". :mrgreen:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> I dont think any of the ones left standing will be wondering why more like good riddance lets try not to do that again.


I would like to think you are right, but I don't think you are. I think people excel at making the same, stupid decisions again and again.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Actually, the cloth used more closely resembles a little sheet.
> 
> So, to be most accurate, the correct term would be "little sheet heads". :mrgreen:


What youuuuuuu saaaaiiiiiiiddddd! Badboy badboy whatcha gonna do when the mods come for you. heheheheheheheheeh


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> ...I think people excel at making the same, stupid decisions again and again.


Welcome to my world...! :joyous:


----------

